# My 4 month old made friends with a 2 year old Great Dane today!



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

We went to PetSmart, expecting to pick up some more treats (and a martingale collar for leash training) for my darling girl. (We feed her the blue buffalo little heart treats, chicken flavor, she loves them!) As soon as we walk in, this HUGE great dane is leaping ten feet in the air and then comes bounding towards us. My little Ginny piddles herself, but is too curious to back down...so they sniff for a few minutes and are best friends afterwards. This turned into an hour long playdate in PetSmart's training area. It was amazing to watch.

Pardon my incessant giggling! I had a great time watching the two play together.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJkjU_b48U0


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Cute! Bet that Dane was tired afterward seeing as how she had a lot more weight to throw around.


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol, definitely true! After an hour, the Dane was panting and wanting to leave already, while Ginny was still romping around the ring. She's so chalk full of energy, this was right after her hour long puppy socialization class! Unbelievable stamina, but awesome.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Cute!

Jasper has a love affair with Great Danes. I cannot explain it. There are certain breeds of dogs he just in general dislikes (any bully breed, I'm not sure why, and occasionally herding dogs, though it's mostly that they don't like him because he's unherdable, and male labs, of all things). And then there are certain breeds of dogs he _adores_ and is best friends with on sight. Pretty much any giant breed, but especially Great Danes. He cannot get enough of them. He learned to box because he had to in order to play face-to-face with all his Dane friends.

His first interaction with a Great Dane was when he was only about four months old. He was following this female Dane around, trying to sniff her butt. Obviously this wasn't an easy task, so he was running after her and jumping up and down, trying to get a whiff! It was hilarious.


----------

